# Adorable 2nd generation Puggle!!!



## Remedy916 (Aug 23, 2013)

Meet my boy Biggie!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like a Boston terrier mix. Cute.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

A Puggle is a pug/beagle mix correct? I too think Boston Terrier mix when I see this dog, he/she is cute though


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I third the Boston Terrier mix. What a little cutie! 

Of course I guess genetics can do just about anything!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, all of the puggles I've seen have been F1 crosses and have been pretty consistent in color and look, but we all know that crazy things can happen when you breed two crosses together.


----------



## Remedy916 (Aug 23, 2013)

Both his parents are puggles (pug/beagle). He has the colors of a Boston terrier but his face definitely isnt. I thought boston as well but i got to see the pug and beagle parents. The breeder had a few pugs and beagles to breed a few different litters! All were adorable


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Beagles come in those colors so I don't see why puggles couldn't.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Remedy916 said:


> Both his parents are puggles (pug/beagle). He has the colors of a Boston terrier but his face definitely isnt. I thought boston as well but i got to see the pug and beagle parents. The breeder had a few pugs and beagles to breed a few different litters! All were adorable


 Sounds kinda irresponsible....but I guess genetics can be weird like that  he is super cute though I would keep an eye on his health throughout his life just in case, it doesn't sound very promising from what you say


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Kayota said:


> Beagles come in those colors so I don't see why puggles couldn't.


Beagles come in black and white?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Beagles come in black and white?


They can, yes. It isn't common though and I'm not familiar with how the genetics work on it. (If tri-colour dogs can still produce black & white pups, etc)


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Beagles come in black and white?


They do, but you rarely see it.

Going by the OP's description, this is not an F2 puggle. The OP says there were beagles and pugs for breeding, which would make this an F1, which makes it actually being a puggle really unlikely.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> They do, but you rarely see it.
> 
> Going by the OP's description, this is not an F2 puggle. The OP says there were beagles and pugs for breeding, which would make this an F1, which makes it actually being a puggle really unlikely.


Yea, from what I understand F1 puggles are almost always a solid colour. I was willing to give it a "genetics in mixed breeds are loopy" pass as an F2 but...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

That depends on whether or not the breeder had beagles, pugs, and puggles as breeding stock. If all of their breeding dogs are either pugs or beagles, then yeah, it's an F1, and I've never seen an F1 puggle that wasn't fawn, tan or black. However, I just ventured onto a puggle forum, and they say that all kinds of colors can result when you breed two puggles together. Black and white, brown and white, and tricolor aren't uncommon. Genetics are funny things.

If the breeder is hyping these as "second generation puggles," they probably have puggles as breeding stock as well.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> They do, but you rarely see it.
> 
> Going by the OP's description, this is not an F2 puggle. The OP says there were beagles and pugs for breeding, which would make this an F1, which makes it actually being a puggle really unlikely.


What about where the OP states:



> Both his parents are puggles (pug/beagle)


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

HollowHeaven said:


> Beagles come in black and white?


Well, beagles come with irish white and pugs come in black... soooooooo...

Just simple genetics here guys... Really. I'm not surprised at all by the pup's appearance.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah that coloration makes perfect sense for an F2 puggle. Pugs come in black. Beagles are piebald/irish spotted. F1 puggles are solid colored black or fawn because they are only carrying white spotting. F2 pups could be solid or piebald like the beagle parent. Could be black like the pug parent. Black + white spotting = black and white f2 puggle.

He's a cutie!


----------

